# Male rabbit MA



## DazyDaizee (Jun 1, 2009)

The photos of this bunny show urine stained feet and I worry that he's either kept in dirty conditions or has a medical issue. I'm sure he's not neutered, and perhaps his feet are dirty because of spraying around his cage.. but he clearly needs a decent owner who can keep him clean.
I would like to pick him up myself, but I currently have two fosters, one of which is a special care, along with two of my own.. so no room here..

http://boston.craigslist.org/gbs/pet/1198353911.html


----------



## pla725 (Jun 1, 2009)

Looks like poor diet coupled with not keeping the cage clean.


----------



## DazyDaizee (Jun 1, 2009)

Yes, I also noticed the diet.. I'm hoping someone with rabbit experience takes this little guy.. I just wish I had the room to keep him here and adopt him out.


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Jun 1, 2009)

What are those black things in his food dish? He/she looks young.

Ditto your comments above. I truly hope Charish finds an educated, and caring human who'll care for him. ray:

~ Offer him a long life filled with binky opportunities and lotsa love. :love:

Thanks DazyDaizee for posting this ad and making RO members aware of numerousl unwanted rabbits that need homes. Craigslist gets overwhelming at times.

We hear you on special needs' bunns ~ and the ones we responsibly spend our funds on!

Wishing you a better forever-home dear boy ~


----------



## DazyDaizee (Jun 1, 2009)

I think the black things are raisins but I'm not sure.. I try not to look at bunnies who need homes on craigslist too often as there are SO many.. so sad.


----------



## WILD (Jun 5, 2009)

i seen this and i wanted some info and when he email me he wanted $200.00 for this bunny


----------



## pla725 (Jun 5, 2009)

Did you ask what the $200 includes or is that just for the bunny? That is outrageous if it is for the bunny.


----------



## tonyshuman (Jun 5, 2009)

That is ridiculous. The bunny looks like the owner's one step away from an animal cruelty/neglect citation, to me! Poor bunny. If you can convince him to just sell you the rabbit for maybe $20 you can get a much better set-up than the one pictured for probably around $100.


----------



## cheryl (Jun 6, 2009)

Aww look at his little feet.....makes me wanna bring him home and clean him up...poor lil bugger


----------



## WILD (Jun 9, 2009)

hi it was for everything they never got back to me i would have pay the $200 i think the poor bunny needed to get out of there


----------



## pla725 (Jun 9, 2009)

The post expired and has not been relisted.


----------

